# RCI resorts in Spain or Italy during warm weather



## bearcatjd (Feb 16, 2015)

My wife and I (just turned 60) would like to go to Spain or Italy (2015 or 2016) and use RCI points.  Prefer to go in warm weather for walking to sites and swimming.  Have been to Italy several times but not Spain.  Any RCI recommended resorts appreciated.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2015)

Bear in mind that in 'warm' season, Spain is beyond warm. Hotter than blazes comes to mind. Think Texas. Maybe if you consulted the reviews, and had a few (3-4) that appeal for various reasons, we could find what your interests are and budget allows. We have used TSs just outside Barcelona and Portugals Algarve that have been 'adequate', but it would be hard to equate them with top resorts in Hawaii, or the Caribbean.

Jim


----------



## Jimster (Feb 16, 2015)

*spain*

Spain is overbuilt with TS.  You should have no difficulty in finding what you want.  Consult the reviews on this board and you should be fine.  Italy is a bit more difficult.


----------

